# Kindle sleeve



## bluesky (Mar 22, 2008)

I got a Kindle from my MIL for Christmas so decided to knit a protective sleeve for it. The budget is tight right now so I used Vanna's Choice yarn and an interesting stitch to make up for the plain yarn. The body is raspberry stitch - nice and thick. It's lined with thin foam repurposed from a package we got and plaid cotton fabric. I learned a few things making this - particularly not to knit while celebrating the new year. There's a loose stitch above the button in the photo that I've corrected and a funny line across the body of the fabric - probably some errant celebratory stitches.


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Nice job! WIHH, the raspberry stitch looks like it's a bobble or nupp.


----------



## KarmaKar (Nov 3, 2010)

I love my Kindle that my family bought last year (yeah, at the high end price). I wish I was knitting then and thought of a knit sleeve.

I did buy a case (didn't like it too bulky) and a really nice removable sticker of Van Gogh's Starry Night to protect the body. I very highly recommend you find the static cling screen protector. That way if your dog ever decides you must want it where you are and not where you left it, your screen won't have a scratch or tooth mark...:ashamed:

Would you share the pattern?

I really like the way it looks. It won't be bulky or add extra weight like the one I had. I think it is great.


----------



## bluesky (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks!

Raspberry stitch is a four row repeat, casting on a multiple of 4+2. 

Row one: K1, *P3tog, (k1, p1, k1) into the next stitch* repeat until last stitch, k1.
Row two: Perl 
Row three: K1, *(k1, p1, k1) into the next stitch, P3tog*, repeat until last stitch, k1.
Row four: Perl.

There is no real pattern - I just made it up as I went along. I cast on 26 (4x6+2) and did the raspberry stitch until I had the length of the Kindle x 2 and then switched to 2x2 ribbing for the flap. Made a buttonhole (guessed about how to do that), sewed up the sides, added the lining. 

Good perling practice as there are very few knit stitches.


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Oh..that is nice! I got a nook for a present this year. Unfortunately I have no idea how to knit =/ Hubby bought me a nice book like cover that I like though. Hmm...wonder if there is a crochet pattern out there...that I know how to do hehehe.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Great cover!!! I'm planning on making two (one for DIL who gave me a Kobo Ereader for Solstice)
I'm planning on a Viking/Celtic cabled pattern, maybe DIL would prefer your beautiful pattern.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

A Kindle over is on my todo list for my Kindle. I think I may do a felted one. My Kindle lives in my purse, usually. Oh that reminds me I need to charge it up.


----------

